# Stud Wahoo



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Posting for a couple buddies aka " Drunk and Drunker" who went out of orange beach on the 23' seafox "The Last Bastian" went big and it paid off at the marlin rig at midday on saturday when they landed this monster. Weighed 107lbs at the dock, Notice the aparant crease in the fish as they had to do a little folding to fit it in the ice bag. Congrats guys on a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish! That's encouraging, for sure! Out in the deep water to boot


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great Wahoo, that would be a big money meat fish in just about any tournament especially if you went heavy on calcutta money.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Congrats.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

alot of steaks out of that one.:thumbup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome hoo!! How about some info on what she was caught on. That is a money fish for sure. Congrats!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Lil' T , I enjoyed sitting with you in my boat waiting for your buys to get back in , enjoyed the good conversations we had . Hope to see ya'll back at Cotton Bayou sometime soon !
Alan


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

superchicken said:


> Awesome hoo!! How about some info on what she was caught on. That is a money fish for sure. Congrats!


They said they had double hook up, Lost the one on a Stretch red and white. Landed the big one on a hot pink stretch. Seems to be the bait of choice for whoos around the rigs.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> Hey Lil' T , I enjoyed sitting with you in my boat waiting for your buys to get back in , enjoyed the good conversations we had . Hope to see ya'll back at Cotton Bayou sometime soon !
> Alan


 
Amarcafina I actually was not on the trip with the guys you may have been hanging with another guy named mike. Not sure though. Cant wait to get back to orange beach and the rigs though.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok ,Yeah it was Mike ! Nice meeting him, while he waited on the boat to return to the dock .


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Lil Ti.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice hoo. congrats fur shur.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geewilikers!!!!!! That is a HORSE!!!!!


----------



## FrequenSea (Oct 10, 2007)

Richard-I think you said it all with the aka description. God looks after Drunks and Fools and they were getting double coverage.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

amen


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*marlin rig*

i have a 22 ft shamrock .... how far is the marlin rig from GS .... i want to target some blue water fish this year .


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Great Fish! Was that the only fish caught?


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great fish!!


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

about 70 nm


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dayuummm.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

70 miles out in a 23 ft'r.....in March.....Ballsout....nice catch


----------



## mleczkomark (Feb 27, 2011)

I guess you can call me the drunk because I know that Jim drinks way more than I do.
Anyway as you can see in the pictures the weather and the seas were nice about 2'.
The only way that we can go that far in 23' boat is in the winter or spring. Then we know that we don't have to worry about the storms popping out do to the heat.
It was a awesome trip and can't wait do do it again.
We are going to try to go to Venice in April and do a overnight trip to the floaters.
This is a awesome site and thanks for all the comments.


Thanks for posting this Lil' Ti


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

Jealous, great fish.


----------

